# Stormy Alentejo



## StormyAlentejo (15 Out 2015 às 22:26)

Meus caros, eu e mais uns amigos (todos registados aqui no fórum) criamos esta página onde pretendemos partilhar as melhores fotografias e vídeos das nossas caçadas! Metam _Like _e esperemos que gostem!

https://www.facebook.com/stormy.alentejo


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2015 às 22:30)

jotajota disse:


> Meus caros, eu e mais uns amigos (todos registados aqui no fórum) criamos esta página onde pretendemos partilhar as melhores fotografias e vídeos das nossas caçadas! Metam _Like _e esperemos que gostem!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/stormy.alentejo


Grande ideia gosto feito


----------



## StormyAlentejo (15 Out 2015 às 22:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Grande ideia gosto feito


A malta agradece!!


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2015 às 00:05)

jotajota disse:


> Meus caros, eu e mais uns amigos (todos registados aqui no fórum) criamos esta página onde pretendemos partilhar as melhores fotografias e vídeos das nossas caçadas! Metam _Like _e esperemos que gostem!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/stormy.alentejo



Já lá está o meu _like_!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (16 Out 2015 às 09:56)

MSantos disse:


> Já lá está o meu _like_!


Agradecemos! 

Não deixem de acompanhar este projecto! O que se pretende é partilhar as melhores fotos e vídeos, não tendo como objectivo fazer da página um depósito de conteúdos, mas sim algo agradável de ver como se uma página artística se tratasse!


----------



## StormyAlentejo (4 Dez 2015 às 15:15)

Para quem quiser ficar a conhecer melhor este projecto, fica aqui a entrevista da Tribuna Alentejo!
http://tribunaalentejo.pt/tribuna/artigo/stormy-alentejo-os-caçadores-de-tempestades


----------



## stormy (8 Dez 2015 às 03:18)

Epá, muito muito bom!


----------



## Norther (10 Dez 2015 às 00:31)




----------



## vamm (13 Dez 2015 às 02:35)

Excelente iniciativa 
Já conta com o meu _like_ e olhar atento!


----------

